

Bosch rides towards the crash-proof motorbike - thomyorkie
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20150423-bosch-rides-towards-the-crash-proof-motorbike

======
falcolas
For an exceptionally limited definition of "crash". Not locking the wheels in
emergency maneuvers is a big issue for new riders, don't get me wrong, but I
wouldn't call it the biggest cause of crashes for motorcycles.

Most single participant motorcycle crashes come from taking turns too quickly
- either the tires run out of traction (low side), or the tires get too much
perpendicular traction for the rider's position (high side). You can't fix
that with any form of braking at that point in time.

------
ek750
I would add as a long time-rider and short time msf instructor that many
inexperiencd single vehicle motorcycle crashes are due to inexperience and
'fixation'

Something, well known to many first-time track day riders.

